# Anyone know the ID of this one?



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not sure, but if you have a few hours you might enjoy navigating around this website. This site has costed me hours of unproductive time...

http://bugguide.net/node/view/3078/bgpage

You can browse, or click on images for lots and lots of pictures, or info when you find the one you want.

I'm sure it is in there somewhere! I've found quite a few of them there.

Rick


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

ScadsOBees said:


> I'm not sure, but if you have a few hours you might enjoy navigating around this website. This site has costed me hours of unproductive time...



Thanks Rick. With my internet service, I might get lost in there for days.
I'll check it out.


----------

